# Is it ok to feed watercress to goats?



## Agreenwd888 (Sep 3, 2017)

Is it ok to feed watercress to goats? How much can i give one goat? Its Clean not contaminated.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't say I ever have but I don't see why not? As with any new food - in moderation!


----------

